# Hammock/sleeping bag?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob: You have mentioned the hammock inside a sleeping bag method of
camping out. 
We got a hammock. but found that the sleeping bag sags way below
the hammock. 
What type of sleeping bag do you use? We have a standard down bag.
very light weight but warm. Or is there some straps or pull strings
you use. Do you have any photos?


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

I also use a hammock when I go backpacking. I used a sleeping pad for years and it work great. 
I bought a under quilt last year from hammockgear.com and I love it. The thing with the quilt or the sleeping bag.
You have to have it snugged up to the hammock for it to work properly. Also no gaps on the ends, so cold air can't come in.
I hope that helps.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I use a couple tarp clamps picked up from Harbor Freight. I clamp them to the sleeping bag and atttach a draw string so I can close the end around me. This pulls the bag up to the hammock. Sometimes I clamp the bag to the hammock rather than use the drawstring in warmer weather. I have picked up some stretchy material and plan to sew it to the opening so that it naturally crinkle closes. The sleeping bag opens from both ends, so at the toe I just zip it up.

I put a line over top so I can hang a small tarp. Sometimes I attach the toe of the sleeping bag to it to bring the slack of the bag above the hammock.

The quilt looks interesting.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

you should give a hammock seminar at rendy. next time you set it up take some photos. I seem to be a visual person.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob: My hubby says since we hang our food in trees to keep the bears
from eating our supplies. Would not sleeping in a hammock be "like" bear
bait? LOL


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Only when I sleep in the buff ;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont like where this is going... but because I am sick, ill of course keep a close eye on it


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> you should give a hammock seminar at rendy. next time you set it up take some photos. I seem to be a visual person.


I would be tempted to do so, but I don't see many people saying they are going to the rendy. I was planning to do a canoe demo too.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> I would be tempted to do so, but I don't see many people saying they are going to the rendy.


Just because people haven't said anything doesn't mean they're not planning to go. Phil and I are planning on it this year, but I don't believe I've announced it. The big part is figuring out the whole camping thing. Phil does not do camping.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I would really like to attend Rendy. Esspecially if I had a BOB JONES SHOW! lol

But... as a wife of a contractor. When I have the time. I never have the money(gas).
I would love to meet members of this group. I am sure I would of learned alot.


----------



## AdriAnne (Apr 11, 2013)

I might be going camping this summer with Millie, my goat. i am planing to use a hammock and attach a sleeping bag to it but i have no idea how. Dose anybody know how to keep your goat with you over night while camping?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Most people tie one or more of them. Some goats are bonded and don't leave. You might search the forum for highline and lowline since there have been many suggestions and much discussion on how to do it. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> I would really like to attend Rendy. Esspecially if I had a BOB JONES SHOW! lol
> 
> But... as a wife of a contractor. When I have the time. I never have the money(gas).
> I would love to meet members of this group. I am sure I would of learned alot.


Obviously you have not been reading my posts or you would have never mentioned a 'BOB JONES' show and 'learned alot' in the same breath. ;-)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

No, I read your posts. And that is exactly what I meant.  LOL


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope to be at the rendy this year- we drove through Utah on the way to Wyoming two years ago and kind of wished we could have stayed, it's so pretty. Bill and I are planning on bringing Blackjack the LaMancha, do a little light packing a few days before the rendy, then I'll stay to see the hammock show.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ali pearson said:


> I hope to be at the rendy this year- we drove through Utah on the way to Wyoming two years ago and kind of wished we could have stayed, it's so pretty. Bill and I are planning on bringing Blackjack the LaMancha, do a little light packing a few days before the rendy, then I'll stay to see the hammock show.


We are getting together a hike from Trial Lake to the Rendy starting a few days before the rendy. Why not plan to join us? I'll have all five of the boys.


----------

